# small parts



## arizonabev (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can but a lightweight stem top cap? Is there a carbon one for an alloy steerer fork? Is there a lightweight alternative to a star nut? I don't have the bucks for a carbon steerer fork just yet so any help would be appreciated. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Yes and yes.*

Contact Jason at www.fairwheelbikes.com


----------

